# The Dallas Mavericks injury thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is thread if you have a question about anyone's injuries, or an update or even a clip of someone getting shat on... (Kurt Thomas clothesline to Josh Howard)

27/2 -- Josh Howard returns from injury (ankle) after missing 1 game - likely he will play against Philadelphia

*Briefly*: Devin Harris underwent an MRI on his left quadriceps, and the Mavericks were waiting for results to be evaluated, which could determine his status for tonight's game. Harris has been struggling with the thigh problem since before the All-Star break. Harris, by the way, turns 23 today. ... Howard went through a light practice Sunday and will be a game-time decision tonight. If he cannot play, Marshall will be activated, Johnson said.

Stickied?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I know this isn't a Dallas injury, but it's of relevance

*Kurt Thomas out 6-8 weeks*: Phoenix Suns center Kurt Thomas is expected to miss at least six weeks with a stress fracture in his right foot, the team said. The former TCU star is averaging 8.6 points and 7.8 rebounds and has played in all 53 of the Suns' games.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> (Kurt Thomas clothesline to Josh Howard)


It was Marquis that Kurt Thomas clotheslined.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> *Devin Harris:* Harris might be out a week: Harris missed Monday's game and could be out longer.
> 
> "The prognosis was a week," Harris said. "Hopefully, it won't be that long."
> 
> ...


DMN


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki hurt his ankle in the third quarter, but he came back in the 4th and going for 11/5 in it. Lucky..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

* Game notes*
Mavericks starting guard Devin Harris aggravated his left quadriceps injury in the first quarter after scoring four points, then Adrian Griffin strained his right hamstring in the third quarter and had to leave the game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*By EDDIE SEFKO / Staff Writer * 

SACRAMENTO, Calif. – The Mavericks took every precaution they could think of with Devin Harris' left thigh injury. 

"Yeah," coach Avery Johnson said, "but I guess it wasn't cautious enough." 

Harris aggravated the injury Saturday night in Utah, and the problem is serious enough that Johnson's only concern is to have the hard-driving point guard back before the playoffs start. 

And he's not sure Harris will be full strength by then. But he will be given every chance to recuperate in the five-plus weeks before the postseason. 

"He's our guy who penetrates and gets to the basket," Johnson said. "We definitely don't want any hesitancy there. The goal is to get him as healthy as we can for the playoffs." 

Harris continued to walk with a limp Sunday. He will have an MRI exam when the team returns to Dallas today. There is no timetable for his return. But the Mavericks don't want a repeat of the injury. 

"We don't know where we went wrong," Johnson said. "We thought the rehab was solid. Casey [Smith, the Mavericks' trainer] does a great job. But we'll just have to take an even slower pace with him next time. We need some more meat on those bones. But that's an off-season project." 

Just one of many: The injury list is as crowded as it's been all season. 

"It's an infirmary in there right now," Johnson said. "It's just part of the whole process. Some teams have escaped it. Some teams have been bitten by it quite a bit. We're probably somewhere in between." 

Adrian Griffin missed Sunday's game with a strained left hamstring. He will be re-evaluated before Tuesday's game against Cleveland. 

"I don't know how long it's going to be," Griffin said. "For now, it's just day-to-day." 

Keith Van Horn remains out with a left knee injury. 

If that weren't enough, Josh Howard left Sunday's game in the first half with a strained left hamstring.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am really concerned about the injury situation with the team right now, especially considering this is the home stretch of the season.

Has there been any news on who might be starting against Cleveland?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Diop, Dirk, Powell, Daniels, Terry


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Time not on the Mavericks' side?
Mavericks have to worry about outlasting injuries and the Spurs



09:26 PM CST on Thursday, March 16, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


WASHINGTON – One race wasn't enough for the Mavericks. 

Matching wins with San Antonio will be difficult enough, for sure. But with 17 games left in the regular season, the Mavericks have another chase that probably trumps the battle with the Spurs for the best record in the Western Conference. 

They must win the race against time. 

In little more than a month, the playoffs begin. The clock is ticking on getting a playoff rotation set. Before Avery Johnson can do that, he must get some players healthy. And that is the overriding issue in the locker room. 

"Yeah, it would be great to have the No. 1 seed and have home court throughout the playoffs," Jerry Stackhouse said. "But that could all be gone in one game. We got to worry about hopefully having our guys come back and trying to have enough games to get them in a good rhythm going into the playoffs with some continuity. 

"Last year going into the playoffs, the last 17, 18 games, we were pretty damn good. Now it's a question who we'll have and how much we can expect from them. So we got concerns. But at the same time, some other guys are stepping up." 

But Rawle Marshall and Josh Powell and D.J. Mbenga – willing and able helpers during this injury crunch – are not supposed to be the heavy lifters come playoff time. 

The aches and pains to starters Josh Howard and Adrian Griffin, as well as key reserves Devin Harris and Keith Van Horn, have shifted the focus as the Mavericks arrive in Washington for the middle leg of their three-game trip. 

San Antonio? The Mavericks will worry about the Spurs if they get to the last week or two of the season and the issue still isn't settled. 

"I don't think anybody's thinking about that right now," Stackhouse says. "We want to win every game we play and not worry about what San Antonio does. They might win every game they play. So what? 

"We're dealing with so many little things with guys coming in and contributing. As far as the standings go, we're a playoff team, so either way we're going to line up against somebody." 

In the interim, they are adjusting on the fly as they plug holes. 

"We're not going to make excuses," Erick Dampier said. "You put five players on the court, regardless of who's hurt. Obviously, we have enough talent to win."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

No help yet: The infirmary remains full for the Mavericks. 

Adrian Griffin (right hamstring) jogged lightly at the shootaround Friday morning but was ruled out of the game. Keith Van Horn (left knee) also was out again but has a chance of playing Sunday at New Jersey.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jeez, I just hope everyone is 100% alright for the playoffs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. – Dealing with adversity in the NBA is like handling rush-hour traffic. How you negotiate your way through the jam can affect your whole outlook on life, or at least the rest of the day. 

So far, the Mavericks are gleefully motoring along, hitting all the lights green on the side streets to happiness. 

They think they know why, too – a refusal to compromise instilled from the top of the chain of command. 

"The last few games, we won because of Avery [Johnson] and the coaching staff," says Adrian Griffin, one of the injured Mavericks. "He won't let us pout and have self-pity and all that stuff. Man, he just lights a fire." 

[an error occurred while processing this directive] Most encouraging in the three-game winning streak they take into New Jersey today is that they have won all three without Devin Harris. Until this stretch, the Mavericks were 4-4 without their speedy backup point guard, upon whom they have learned to rely so much. 

In fact, the prevailing wisdom is that he probably is the third-most important player on the team. Maybe not third-best, but third-most important. 

"We think he is," Johnson says. "You look at some of our losses – Phoenix, the Spurs, Denver. We don't take anything away from those teams. But we think Devin really would have helped us in those games. I'm not saying we'd have won them all. But he's a very important piece, and that's why we're taking this approach that we're taking right now." 

That approach is that Harris will be given all the time he needs for his strained left thigh muscles to heal before the playoffs. If that means sitting him until mid-April, so be it. But the hope is that he can be back early next month. 

Owner Mark Cuban has noticed Harris' impact, and the team's best penetrator has a flair for making life easier for everybody else on the floor. 

"Josh [Howard] is probably our second-best player," Cuban says. "Josh penetrates a lot, but he's more of a finisher. He's a scorer, where Devin looks to score and pass the ball off of penetration. And he's a good defender who is becoming a better defender. Not having him makes a huge difference." 

*Briefly: *The Mavericks had a light workout Saturday at a New York City athletic club. ... Keith Van Horn (left knee) and Griffin (hamstring) will not play today. 

E-mail * [email protected]* 



<table class="module" bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table class="module" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="3" class="bilabel"> *GETTING BY* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td colspan="3" class="dwsmodule" align="center"> The Mavericks' record and winning percentage when these players are out because of injury: </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Player* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Record* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Winning percentage* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Marquis Daniels </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 13-1 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> .929 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Keith Van Horn </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 14-2 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> .875 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Howard </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 14-4 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> .778 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jerry Stackhouse </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 19-7 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> .731 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff">  <td class="dwsmodule"> Devin Harris </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 7-4 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> .636</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Keith Van Horn, Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard each went through non-contact portions of Monday's workout. None will play tonight. Devin Harris remains the furthest away from returning. As Del Harris said: "It's still a day-to-day situation and perhaps week-to-week for them. We're concerned, obviously. But there's still certainly adequate time. We'd like to have them back yesterday, of course. But we anticipate they'll be able to go [the last] 10 games, and that would be fine if we could do that."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Avery Johnson isn't saying what the game plan is, but there definitely is a timetable for bringing back the four injured Mavericks. 

And, honestly, it's not all that tough to figure out the agenda. 

*Keith Van Horn will be the first to return from the infirmary, probably by early next week if not Saturday * in Atlanta. After that, it will be Adrian Griffin, Josh Howard and, lastly, Devin Harris, filtering back to the lineup, Johnson said Tuesday. 

"I have a firm schedule," Johnson said. "The worst thing that could happen is if we bring one of those guys back and they [reinjure themselves], then they're in jeopardy for the playoffs. So *we have a very conservative plan.* The last five or six games, we're optimistic and hopeful to have everybody in uniform. That's what we're shooting for." 

Is that enough time? 

"*We don't have any choice*," he said. 

The Mavericks will take everybody on the upcoming four-game road trip that starts Saturday. However, all four won't play on the trip.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Harris gets second look: Harris went to Fort Worth for a second opinion on his injured left thigh, but he said the outside voice only confirmed what Mavericks physician T.O. Souryal had diagnosed. 

"It wasn't anything I didn't already know," Harris said. "I'll just keep working in the pool and getting treatment on it."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Van Horn eyeing road trip: Van Horn, out since March 3 with a sprained left knee, said he's hoping to see game action on the upcoming four-game road trip. 

Van Horn practiced Wednesday, saying he felt tentative with the knee. 

"But the pain has gone down a lot the last couple of days," he said. "I feel good about some of the upcoming games and getting back into action. I'm feeling pretty good about the games on that trip." 

Van Horn will be the first of the four injured players to filter back into uniform. The game plan then is to bring Griffin back, followed by Howard and Harris. 

"That's obviously not the greatest situation, but there's nothing we can do about it," said Dirk Nowitzki of integrating the injured players back into the rotation. "It's a bad time for injuries, but better now than in another month."


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KVH has a chance of playing against Atlanta


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*On the horizon: *Keith Van Horn appears to be closing in on his return to action, making him the first of the injured foursome to get back into uniform. 

Avery Johnson said Thursday that Van Horn has a chance of playing Saturday in Atlanta. 

"The light is getting a little brighter [on the injured players]," he said. "We may have a game-time decision on Van Horn Saturday. But right now, if they continue to progress, we're hopeful we can start getting some people back on a weekly basis." 

Van Horn has been out with a sprained left knee since March 3. He went through practice on Wednesday and reported no ill effects.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavs bide time with injuries*

*By ART GARCIA*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> DALLAS -- Jerry Stackhouse's mama had a saying for times like this.

"If you can take it, you can make it."

In terms of injuries, the Mavericks are taking it. On the scoreboard, they're making it.

But whether a team that stands 53-15 and remains in the hunt for the top playoff seed in the Western Conference can make it in the playoffs, there are concerns.

"That's not the greatest situation, but there's nothing we can do about it," Dirk Nowitzki said Wednesday after practice. "Obviously, it's a bad time for injuries, but better now than in another month."

Four key members of the rotation remain out in a regular season that's down to 14 games, including tonight against Golden State at American Airlines Center.

Keith Van Horn (knee) practiced Wednesday and might be available Saturday at Atlanta for the start of the four-game Eastern Conference road trip. Josh Howard (hamstring) and Adrian Griffin (hamstring) are also progressing, with Devin Harris (quadriceps) expected to be the slowest to return.

"We have a very conservative plan between the doctors and the trainers and me of how to give us the best chance of getting those guys back and them staying back," coach Avery Johnson said. "We're going to take a shot of doing it that way."

Johnson referred to it as "sprinkling" players back into the lineup. He's optimistic a complete team settles into place for the last five or six games.

The regular seasons ends Wednesday, April 19, and the playoffs begin that weekend.

Even with the layered approach, there's a difference between working one back into the flow and getting four up to speed without throwing things off kilter.

"There will be maybe a couple games where we don't have our rhythm, but these guys have been part of the system long enough that they should be able to get back into it," assistant coach Del Harris said. "Earlier in the season before habits were formed, it would be a little more difficult. But I believe it will be a small bump in the road as opposed to anything that's a major setback."

Harris isn't a stranger to a rash of injuries just before the postseason, having gone through it a couple of times coaching in Milwaukee. But what that Mavs have done is a refreshing twist.

"I've had it, but it usually has taken a team down," Harris said. "This team has been unique in its ability to absorb all those injuries and still play at a very high level.

"And the history of playoff basketball is filled with injuries. Willis Reed comes back and makes it, and Magic [Johnson] goes in and plays center. Some teams find the way to make it anyway, and some teams fall by the wayside. We've got to be one of those teams that find a way."


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In other news, Amare Stoudemire is back and scored 20 points/9 rebounds/2 blocks in only 19 minutes - hopefully he doesnt get back into his dominating self if we face them


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Injured players begin trickling back to lineup

* Van Horn plays against Atlanta; Howard plans to Tuesday in Detroit

*11:21 PM CST on Saturday, March 25, 2006
**By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

ATLANTA – Keith Van Horn was back Saturday night. 

Next up for a return: *Josh Howard*. 

Van Horn, out since March 3 with a strained left knee, returned against Atlanta, albeit for short stretches to prevent any setbacks, coach Avery Johnson said. 

"My knee felt good, but my timing was off," said Van Horn, who played 12 minutes. "I haven't played 5-on-5 in three weeks and I just didn't have any rhythm. Hopefully, I'll have that by Tuesday." 

Howard, recovering from a strained left hamstring, said he's going to practice with the team Monday in Detroit. Assuming all goes well, he could be in uniform Tuesday against the Pistons. 

"We'll see where it goes," Johnson said. "But Josh is looking really good." 

Said Howard: "It stinks to be sitting. There's definitely a light at the end of the tunnel." 

Adrian Griffin (hamstring) will be the next player back after Howard, with Devin Harris (thigh) due back in April.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*One more game:* Josh Howard and Adrian Griffin are closing in on their return, but Wednesday's game at Cleveland is more likely than tonight's in Detroit. 

Howard went through most of practice Monday and said his left hamstring was improved. Griffin participated in part of practice.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – After the Mavericks' shootaround Tuesday morning, Avery Johnson called Josh Howard, Adrian Griffin and trainer Casey Smith to midcourt for a powwow. 

For several minutes, Johnson draped an arm over the shoulders of Griffin and Howard. While it had the appearance of a group hug, it was all business. 

"We just wanted to make sure we were on the same page," Johnson said. "We're still firm that they're not going to come back until they're ready. And they're not ready. We probably won't have them back in the next game or two." 

Johnson added that the timetable has changed slightly, particularly for Griffin, whose return will be pushed back – perhaps until Friday at Orlando or Sunday against Denver. Howard has gone through a practice and a shootaround without any complications from his left hamstring. But he will wait as long as it takes to make sure there are no recurrences. 

"I'm not pushing him to return," Howard said. "And he's not pushing me." 

Griffin, recovering from a right hamstring strain, has been growing impatient to get back on the court but is willing to wait. Not playing against Detroit was a bummer, because he had not yet joined the Mavs when they beat the Pistons by 37 in November. 

"I guess I'll have to wait until we play them in the Finals, or next year," he said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I get the feeling that the Mavs are tanking a bit to get that #4 spot...its actually the easier of paths...not by much though


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> In other news, Amare Stoudemire is back and scored 20 points/9 rebounds/2 blocks in only 19 minutes - hopefully he doesnt get back into his dominating self if we face them



Phoenix was palying the whole season off of an adrinaline rush just waiting to get Amare back...I think the extended time hell miss will now send them into a tail spin...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard re-injured himself during the dying minutes of his playing time, likely to be out for the rest of the season. If I remember correctly the guys on ESPN said torn ligament -- I assume that's bad?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Josh Howard re-injured himself during the dying minutes of his playing time, likely to be out for the rest of the season. If I remember correctly the guys on ESPN said torn ligament -- I assume that's bad?


April fools!!!



right?!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Josh Howard re-injured himself during the dying minutes of his playing time, likely to be out for the rest of the season. If I remember correctly the guys on ESPN said torn ligament -- I assume that's bad?


Just looked it up, it was actually part of "Postgame with Followill March 31, 2006 vs. Magic" on nba.com.

"Getting back to Josh Howard, he certainly showed some rust but also did some good things tonight. He didn’t play in the fourth quarter, but I don’t look at that as alarming because the coaching staff was hoping to keep his minutes in the mid-20s and he played 27."

Followill knows his mavs. If he's not concerned, we shouldn't be either.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

April fools


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but Keith Van Horn is likely to be out for the rest of the season with a broken hand. That's going to definitely hurt us come playoff time - we really don't have anyone strong enough other than Van Horn to be a backup Dirk.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Why am I not surprised, KVH is way too brittle.

We're gonna need guys like Powell and MBenga to backup Dirk, and Dirk's gonna see his minutes be up the top at around 45 -- imo


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Van Horn suffers broken hand  

Associated Press 
Posted: 1 hour ago 



DALLAS (AP) - Mavericks forward Keith Van Horn will be sidelined indefinitely with a broken right hand.

Van Horn was injured during the Mavericks' 108-99 loss Friday night when he jammed his hand on the ball while attempting to make a steal. He is averaging 8.9 points, 3.6 rebounds and 20.4 minutes per game.
Surgery will be performed to repair a broken bone between the wrist and the base of the thumb once swelling subsides.

Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said there was no timetable for Van Horn's return. With less than three weeks remaining in the regular season, it's unlikely that Van Horn would be available for the playoffs.

"He's out for an extended period of time," Johnson said. "We've lost an important part of our rotation."


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. KVH is pretty underrated...nobody outside the Mavs considers him much of an opposing force, many probably have never heard of him. But he's a beast on the perimeter (though not as impressive as Dirk, KVH is still pretty tall to be able to hit 3s the way he does) and is an important part of our offense. If there was ever a bench injury that loses us the title, this is it.

Okay, I'm exaggerating, but this is going to hurt us big.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Was KVH injured during last seasons playoffs? Because for some reason I really remember not seeing him play too much. If this is true, we won't have him 2 years straight in the playoffs and thats not exactly what this team needs to win in the post-season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

yep, sprained ankle?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We can do it without him. We went to second round last year we can do it this year. And we have an improved team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> We can do it without him. We went to second round last year we can do it this year. And we have an improved team.


Getting to the second round isn't the problem. It's getting past the second round against the San Antonio Spurs (unless they manage to lose that Kings series...boy, would that be a treat ) that troubles me.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Briefly: Daniels, out the last two games with a neck strain, may play tonight against Sacramento. ... Johnson said Adrian Griffin is likely to resume playing later this week, either Friday in San Antonio or Saturday against New Orleans. Devin Harris still is expected back next week, possibly for the final five games of the season.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Its great to hear that Devin may be back next week, I was wondering when he was planning on returning. I think it may be kind of hard to play without KVH because.. whos gonna back up Dirk. We do have Josh Powell, who has had a nice game so far tonight, but honestly... he doesnt have much experience in the NBA and quite frankly, I dont think that he is as good as KVH. Well, the only thing we can do is wait and see what the future brings for our beloved Mavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*No connection:* Devin Harris has missed 13 consecutive games with a slow-to-heal strained left thigh, but the problem – which is in the quadriceps muscle – has not been complicated by the fact that Harris doesn't have a spleen. 

"As it's been explained to me, the spleen produces red blood cells and makes a difference in fighting sickness and viruses," Harris said. "It takes me longer to get over the flu than most people. 

"But as far as physical injuries, I don't think it makes a difference, from what they've told me." 

Harris had his spleen removed after it ruptured in a fall on the basketball court in high school. 

He still hopes to be ready for the final five games of the season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Injury report*

Avery Johnson said swingman Adrian Griffin, who has a strained right hamstring, will play in Saturday's home game against New Orleans/Oklahoma City.

Point guard Devin Harris, out because of a strained left quadriceps, will return for either Wednesday's game at Golden State or April 13 at Phoenix, Johnson said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Griffin's return delayed
Johnson says guard might not play Monday against Clippers, either



11:40 PM CDT on Saturday, April 8, 2006
By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News 


Avery Johnson said it wasn't a setback, but defensive stopper Adrian Griffin was in street clothes again Saturday night. 

On Friday night in San Antonio, Johnson had said Griffin (strained right hamstring) was a game-time decision for the Mavericks' contest against New Orleans at American Airlines Center. 

Johnson said before the game that Griffin was progressing but wouldn't play
He then added that the guard could miss Monday's game in Los Angeles against the Clippers. 

Griffin has missed the Mavericks' last 15 games. 

"Hamstrings, man, that's the one injury that I just hate because I had one and it takes some time," Johnson said. "Sometimes you're ready and then you're not." 

Meanwhile, Johnson said guard Devin Harris (strained left quadriceps) is making progress. Harris, out the last 15 games, is still on schedule to play in the final two regular-season games – at home April 16 against Utah and April 19 against the Clippers. 

"You have projections and timetables and sometimes you meet them and sometimes you don't," Johnson said. "You just want them healthy for the playoffs and you don't want any setbacks. Some guys respond faster than others."


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tomorrow should be fairly easy rolling, and somehow I doubt Golden State's gonna play as well as they did in our last meeting. I just want both of them back for Phoenix. In fact, it'd probably be best to have them rest for the Golden State game, so we have at least 2 players who won't be coming off a back-to-back.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Just heard that KVH is cleared for Shooting and non-contact activities


----------

